# New York +memphis Trade On Monday



## DON DADA (Jul 9, 2002)

IT IS BEING REPORTED THAT THE KNICKS ARE GOING TO TRADE WARD , HARRINGTON , THOMAS AND THE 2002 SECOND ROUND PICK TO GRIZZLES ON MONDAY FOR


C LORENZEN WRIGHT

PG JASON WILLIAMS

PF/C STROMLIE SWIFT



WHAT A TRADE THE NYK REBUILD AND HAVE A CHAMPIONSHIP TEAM HOPE LAYDEN SIGNS IT ON MONDAY IF NOT WELL THATS LAYDEN FOR YOU JERRY WEST SAID THE TRADE AWAITS HIS ENDORSEMENT


----------



## Nylex (Jul 12, 2002)

Lol, source? Please, don't shout :/.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Where has this been rumored.....I like that trade...it may be terrible with 2 head cases but it will be ##$%% fun to watch!!!


----------



## Nylex (Jul 12, 2002)

Probably just another fake :/.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Hell yea it is a fake..No way Memphis would do that for some sorry players like Ward and Harrington


----------



## Gmoney (Aug 12, 2002)

What happened to the trade <strike>DON DUMMY</strike><b><font color=blue>(DO NOT tell another poster they are dumb, no matter what you think about their post. Namecalling is not allowed here. Thank you - TR, administrator.)</b></font> stop posting BS


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DON DADA</b>!
> IT IS BEING REPORTED THAT THE KNICKS ARE GOING TO TRADE WARD , HARRINGTON , THOMAS AND THE 2002 SECOND ROUND PICK TO GRIZZLES ON MONDAY FOR
> 
> 
> ...





Has this trade scenario died out??
I was looking forward to it, NY is in need of a lot of help, and I'm sure they would push for something reasonable.

I don't think they're done yet, something will happen before training camp, pls post any new updates with the Knicks


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

DON DADA: Take it easy on the ALL CAPS. It's hard to read ALL CAPS. That's a fact! And what's your source? I buy it, I think it makes perfect sense for the Grizz--like I said before, I'd like to see Michael Dickerson thrown in, too--get rid of all those terrible longterm salaries, Jerry!

DON DADA CRITICS: You guys need to realize that Jerry West DOESN'T WANT these TERRIBLE longterm contracts. You don't win big in this league with overpaid mediocrities like Jason Williams, Michael Dickerson, and Lorenzen Wright--you win with STARS, with SUPERSTARS--you win with guys like Shaq, and Kobe, and Duncan. West would do this trade because guys like Charlie Ward, Kurt Thomas, and Travis Knight all have contracts that expire in two years--Williams and Dickerson have at LEAST four years (and MAYBE five, does anybody know for sure) to go on their TERRIBLE longterm deals, and Wright has at LEAST four, too! Stromile Swift gets included as TRADE BAIT--you gotta make it worth the Knicks' while to rescue you from these bloated contracts, you know?

I'd like to see THESE two trades happen with the Grizz, let's CLEAN HOUSE, Jerry!

TRADE #1: Jason Williams, Lorenzen Wright, and Stromile Swift to the Knicks; Kurt Thomas, Charlie Ward, and Travis Knight (and, if you're lucky, a future #1 pick, but don't count on it) to the Grizz

TRADE #2: Kurt Thomas and Michael Dickerson to the Mavs; Nick Van Exel (two years left on his contract) to the Grizz

Two years from now, the following dudes will be coming off the books FOREVER for the Grizz: Nick Van Exel, Wesley Person, Charlie Ward, Brevin Knight, and Travis Knight. The total amount of money coming off the books FOREVER after the 2003-04 season--get ready, drum roll please--is:

$34.6 MILLION

Let me repeat myself:

$34.6 MILLION

Talk about freeing up some cap room! These moves give the Grizz a LOT of flexibility. Jerry West would have enough cap room to offer one of the two All-Star UNrestricted 2004 free agents--Kevin Garnett and Rasheed Wallace--a max contract. PLUS, his nucleus remains intact--Pau Gasol, Shane Battier, Drew Gooden, plus whoever the team gets with the Rockets' 2003 #1 pick, and DON'T FORGET that this team gets to keep its OWN 2003 #1 pick IF they win the lottery (Lebron James), which MIGHT happen, since this team would SUCK next year. Take a look at the lineup that Grizz fans would be looking at next year:

Starting lineup

PG Nick Van Exel (32 minutes/game)
SG Wesley Person (32 minutes/game)
SF Shane Battier (36 minutes/game)
PF Pau Gasol (36 minutes/game)
C Robert Archibald (12 minutes/game)

Backups: Drew Gooden (32 minutes/game), Earl Watson (16 minutes/game), Gordon Giricek (12 minutes/game), Travis Knight (8 minutes/game), Cezary Trybanski (8 minutes/game), Charlie Ward (8 minutes/game), Brevin Knight (8 minutes/game)

Stashed on the IR or waived or cut or whatever: Chris Owens

That team SUCKS! It shouldn't be any better than LAST year's team. And their center situation SUCKS! Wow does it SUCK! With a little luck (or some illicit behind-the-scenes activities between David Stern and The Logo), this team will win The Lebron James Sweepstakes next June! They will certainly have a decent number of pingpong balls, because NEXT season, this team should ONCE AGAIN be one of the 4-5 WORST teams in the LEAGUE! But at LEAST they've dumped some of those awful longterm salaries! They dumped all those overpaid mediocrities--and they haven't gotten worse! What does that tell you? I know what it tells ME--if you dump a bunch of guys and you don't get worse, then those guys must not be very good! Jason Williams, Lorenzen Wright, and Stromile Swift "led" this team to a 23-59 record last season (only the Warriors and Bulls were worse)--seriously, HOW GOOD CAN THEY BE?


----------



## GONYK (Aug 14, 2002)

I WAS REALLY HOPING THIS WENT THROUGH WHEN I SAW THIS ON ANOTHER BOARD, BUT I DON'T THINK LAYDEN WOULD EVER PULL THE TRIGGER ON SOMETHING THIS BIG.


----------

